# Rust red, itchy paws



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am hoping someone might have some insight into this problem that Harriet is having. She has two lingering itchy (she chews on them) feet. They are a very dark rust color between the pads as well as the hair around the bottom of her foot. There can also be some very very dark red little chunks of ? in the fur between her pads. They are not smelly. I do not let her chew at them when I see her doing it. When they get wet they seem to bother her but not so much when they are dry. 

Yesterday I noticed a bit of the same red fur below her vulva and just last night a tiny dark red chunk. She does not seem to lick there too much but she does hold her pee for a long time (she's two). She does not seem to be in pain when she pees and the pee (or what I can see of it on the snow) does not look to have any blood in it or look dark. Again no odor.

I am debating which vet to take her to. My regular vet is very close but my naturopathic vet is 1.5 hours away. I hesitate to take her to my regular vet because I find they 'prescribe' a fix and then don't really deal with why the problem occurred. 

Just wondering if anyone has experienced this and might have insight as to what it is. Then I can make my decision on who gets my money.

Thanks,

Meeka


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

This doesn't explain the "chunks" but if they bite at/lick their hair/skin, the hair turns a rust color.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maybe a yeast-type infection? I'm just guessing. Hope she feels better though.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Most of the time when a dog is chewing their feet it is because of a food allergy. Generally feet, face and ears signifies a food allergy so you might want to look into changing her food. But be aware that it will take at least 8 - 12 weeks for the old food to get out of their system. But if they have been chewing for a while then they have probably created either a yest infection or a bacterial infection which will need antibiotics to get rid of. I hope this helps a little bit...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Meeka,

It sounds like it might be something similar to what my friends Corgi has, an autoimmune disease called Pemphigus...and I am totally guessing at that spelling.

It causes very very small spots in between her toes, around her vulva and in the corners of her eyes. She has been off and on Prednisone for it and is now using a chemo drug to see if she can get it under control a bit better. If left untreated, this particular disease can cause inflamed sores eventually. It might be worth looking into, maybe checking online. If you'd like to send me a PM, maybe I could exchange my friends email with you, and you could trade pics to see if it looks similar to her Corgi's condition.
Actually, she is a Forum member, after attending Nationals last year, and you could send her a PM directly too if you wanted. Her name is "Bethany".


Good luck
Beverly


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Well,

Things went from bad to worse and basically Harriet refused to pee last night and this morning. I got her into the vet this morning and she does have a bladder infection 
I guess it was quite bad and most likely had been there for a little while but...she did not complain. Most likely it started with vaginosis and went untreated till the bacteria invaded the bladder at which point I noticed. I feel awful as I am myself fighting a bladder infection at the moment and feeling very irritated and bothered by the discomfort. I think she was holding it because it hurt... but not really sure. But the vet says she was most likely dribbling little bits at a time so it seemed as though she was never peeing (she usually would pee lots at one time). In fact I think I only really noticed about her because I had to pee so frequently and was getting tired of her going outside and not peeing right away. So, in a way I am thankful for my infection.

Feet are also slightly infected from all the licking (apparently she is quite sneaky). He said the antibiotic for the bladder should work a bit on the feet and to do epsom salt dips. Why she started licking, I am not sure but I live in a very wet environment so it might have been a bit of fungus to start.

I am glad she is being treated and now DH is taking care of the kids while Harriet and I rest comfortably medicated on the couch (at least I hope she is comfortable as she has only had one dose of antibiotics).

Thanks for all your suggestions,

Meeka


----------

